# My Bettas(picture heavy)



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Here are some shots of my Bettas. Not very good ones because my camera is so old. The first is Clark, a male I havefor about four months now. He is in his own 10 gallon tank. He spends hours going against the stream in his tank 

His Tail









His head(lol)









And his tank 










Now my 29 Gallon Sorority tank. It held 9 Female Betta.One died(it looked half dead when I bought it so I doubt the others killed her). Another was bigger then the others and was tooviolent. She nowhasher own tank.


Two of them(really blurry,sorry).









Some of themand the entire tank.









Tank close up 1









Tank close up 2









And finally this is the blue one I had to take out of the Sorority. I am not 100% sure my pet store sexed this one correctly to tell the truth. I have a feeling itmight be a round tail male but I could be wrong. Named her Drama Queen since she wouldnt play well with others. The Tank is not finished, I am buying some fake plants next weekend for it(will take some pics).

Here is the tank, needs more stuff no?









And Drama Queen herself


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty fishies!! Yeah last girl could use more things in her tank lol. Maybe a plant or two. I gotta add a plant to my new girls tank.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

My friend said the same exact thing. I say if she could play well with others she could be in the big sorority tank with all those nice plants haha. All well, I have off on Friday and plan on getting her some stuff then. I have spent so much money on these things that I needs to stay away from the PEt store! First I spend a LOT of money on art supplies and now almost 600 on fish crap >_>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank and pretty fish!!


----------



## NetGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

Some real beauties, and your "Sorority Tank" is amazing! I am trying to convince my wife that Mr. Foosh is unhappy in his tiny 3 gallon tank, and that he would be much happier in a 65 gallon home with a harem!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I spent a lot of money on mine in the last few months. The things we go through to keep our fishies happy! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

You could easily check for the egg spot on the blue one. 

Love the tanks!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I know that feeling well!! I dont even wanna calculate how much Ive spent on my fishies LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

But they're worth it! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yes indeed they are


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Great looking tanks. I love the sorority.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Your fish are beautiful and I love the sorority tank! It was gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I've spent so much money, my boyfriend told me no more fish for a while. =( lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

love your sorority tank btw.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Thank you all for all of the compliments lol. I bought the male betta a few months ago because I pulled his tank out of the garage, gave it a deep cleaning and fell in love with his coloring(the pictures does him no justice! On his tail he has blue in it that glows when his light is on).

Then it snow balled from there haha. I just ordered a bunch of plants(fake, I never plant smaller tanks because of past bad experiences)that are white and orange for Drama Queen(the blue betta). I cant wait to get a new camera to do these betta some justice  Theblue one is very, very royal blue. The pink ones in the sorority are more flesh color and you can see through them when they are close to the light. I also have a bright purple one that is very pretty too.

And of course my favorite is the bright red with blue Clark 

Anyhoo again, thanks for the compliments! I promise to keep everyone updated on the sorority tank


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow your tanks are awesome!


----------

